# ---NEW--- Olight S15 Baton !



## Dr.444 (Jun 29, 2013)

*
*1 x AA ~ 3xAA / XM-L2 / 280 Lumen ,, looks very nice *:thumbsup:*


















> www.olightworld.com/product/s15-baton/?bc=5



 What do you think about it ? :shrug:


----------



## jamjam (Jun 29, 2013)

I've ordered one with the extender, hopefully the pill are not the same as the S10 and S20, as it is known to have a lower than average heat transfer capability.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 29, 2013)

jamjam said:


> I've ordered one with the extender, hopefully the pill are not the same as the S10 and S20, as it is known to have a lower than average heat transfer capability.


Where did you order at?


----------



## jamjam (Jun 29, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Where did you order at?



I'm currently working in Beijing, China, so I ordered it from the Chinese online dealer here. It only cost about 36.50 USD with an extender, including shipping fee. The good thing about being in China is you can get lots of stuff a lot cheaper than any other places in the world, except those foreign brand like Surefire and eagletac, which are also mostly made in China.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 29, 2013)

jamjam said:


> It only cost about 36.50 USD with an extender, including shipping fee.


That's not a crazy price


----------



## TronPlayer (Jun 29, 2013)

Dang, the blue side switch ruined it for me.


----------



## jamjam (Jun 29, 2013)

kj2 said:


> That's not a crazy price



True, Its not a steal. Because its a new product. Wait for another month or two may be I can get another 30% cheaper.


----------



## jamjam (Jun 29, 2013)

Here is the link to the first mini review, not sure if you can see the picture without login:

http://www.shoudian.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=343545


----------



## Dr.444 (Jun 29, 2013)

jamjam said:


> I've ordered one with the extender, hopefully the pill are not the same as the S10 and S20, as it is known to have a lower than average heat transfer capability.



Good ,, be sure to review it for us 



TronPlayer said:


> Dang, the blue side switch ruined it for me.




why ? it looks nice with the black body !!

what switch color you wanted ?


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jun 29, 2013)

Looks like a nice light. That light is just begging me to buy it and replace its guts with a 3 amp custom programmed driver and triple Nichia 219.


----------



## firelord777 (Jun 29, 2013)

I have one coming in the mail soon, I'll have a review for you guys up soon


----------



## Dr.444 (Jun 29, 2013)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Looks like a nice light. That light is just begging me to buy it and replace its guts with a 3 amp custom programmed driver and triple Nichia 219.



you should do this it will be awesome :twothumbs



firelord777 said:


> I have one coming in the mail soon, I'll have a review for you guys up soon




i'll be waiting for your review :thumbsup:


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 1, 2013)

It's really small! The pictures make it look a lot bigger, yet, being the smallest AA flashlight, it is the brightest and farthest throwing of the group. I love this little companion
















Full review coming soon,

Cheers


Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## Bill S. (Jul 1, 2013)

Does that big blue button mean a big chance for accidental activation? I assume we'd need a lockout?

Thanks.


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 1, 2013)

Bill S. said:


> Does that big blue button mean a big chance for accidental activation? I assume we'd need a lockout?
> 
> Thanks.



So far in my experience, no, I haven't had any accidental activation, it requires a good tactile press. 

But just in case Olight programmed a lockout feature,

Cheers


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jul 1, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> So far in my experience, no, I haven't had any accidental activation, it requires a good tactile press.
> 
> But just in case Olight programmed a lockout feature,
> 
> Cheers



From the pictures, the head of the light looks to be the same size on the S10.

The button might look "big" because we're used to seeing flashlights with large buttons. So we see the picture and assume it's a big protruding button.

However, this isn't the case. The light actually looks like a miniature version of a larger light. The button is just 8 mm across, making it one of the smallest buttons out there. Assuming it requires the same pressure as my S10s, the chances of accidentally turning on in the pocket are quite minimal.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Wish two things: They had put a low voltage warning light in the switch like the S20...and not sure why it`s output is so low...the S10 puts out over 400 from Selfbuilts test on a lithium rechargeable.


----------



## TronPlayer (Jul 2, 2013)

Badbeams3 said:


> Wish two things: They had put a low voltage warning light in the switch like the S20...and not sure why it`s output is so low...the S10 puts out over 400 from Selfbuilts test on a lithium rechargeable.



Two different battery configurations.


----------



## dts71 (Jul 3, 2013)

Looking forward to a selfbuilt review and comparison to S10 

Manual http://www.olightworld.com/Upload/S15双语说明-04353553129.pdf

Runtime:




GUI:


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 3, 2013)

This one might be a main competitor to it: http://www.xtarlight.com/05-chanpin/p-001-1.asp?styleid=260&style=New Arrival 

I sure like the S-15 size...looks really tiny (or someone has huge hands). I`m very interested in seeing your review...hurry, hurry...


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 3, 2013)

Olight told me not to work on the review yet because they will be sending the production version soon


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 3, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> Olight told me not to work on the review yet because they will be sending the production version soon



Tell them every one has there credit cards out for pre-ordering...and send them a link on the AA XTAR thats available right now http://www.xtarlight.com/05-chanpin/p-001-1.asp?styleid=260&style=New Arrival And let them know we are an impatient bunch...and almost broke. Just enough $$ left for one more light. That XTAR is looking pretty darn good...

So that disappointment aside, do you like the light?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 3, 2013)

I too have to wait on my S15 review-sample.


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 3, 2013)

Badbeams3 said:


> Tell them every one has there credit cards out for pre-ordering...and send them a link on the AA XTAR thats available right now http://www.xtarlight.com/05-chanpin/p-001-1.asp?styleid=260&style=New Arrival And let them know we are an impatient bunch...and almost broke. Just enough $$ left for one more light. That XTAR is looking pretty darn good...
> 
> So that disappointment aside, do you like the light?



So far, yes, it's awesome. I would recommend you wait a bit


----------



## gunga (Jul 3, 2013)

That Xtar flashlight looks great. Seems bulkier than the olight though.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 3, 2013)

gunga said:


> That Xtar flashlight looks great. Seems bulkier than the olight though.



From the specs the Olight is 6mm shorter. They both have the same max diameter at 23mm. Without knowing more the most notable difference is the low batt warning light...something I like. Only a 20 lumen difference in turbo output between the two according to the specs....280 vs 300. No moonlight mode on the XTAR...3 lumen min. No magnet in the XTAR...a usefull feature and something I like (although I understand not everyone does).


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 3, 2013)

I especially like the magnetic thing inside, it's really strong and I can put it on my refrigerator!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 3, 2013)

One concern would be the heavy AR coating on the lens that has been giving the S10/S20`s a greenish tint. Wonder if thats been resolved...


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 3, 2013)

Badbeams3 said:


> One concern would be the heavy AR coating on the lens that has been giving the S10/S20`s a greenish tint. Wonder if thats been resolved...



My sample doesn't seem green, it seems more like neutral white than cool white,

Cheers


----------



## dts71 (Jul 4, 2013)

Badbeams3 said:


> This one might be a main competitor to it: http://www.xtarlight.com/05-chanpin/p-001-1.asp?styleid=260&style=New Arrival



What is the mode changing interface like on the XTAR?
I like the S10 interface and S15 seems even better.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 4, 2013)

dts71 said:


> What is the mode changing interface like on the XTAR?
> I like the S10 interface and S15 seems even better.




Unknown...these are new lights and I have not found any reviews. I have the 123 version on order http://www.xtarlight.com/05-chanpin/p-001-1.asp?styleid=262&style=New Arrival ...maybe Friday it will be here and we will know more. 

I agree about the Olight IC...great...my favorite.


----------



## Trevilux (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm considering buying a S15.
But I worry, does low battery indicator? Does overdischarge protection to "14500"?
I think they are important data for deciding to purchase.
Now I have those features in the zebra SC52 in XTAR WK41, SW C15a. For me to use lithium, have some alert it is important.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 18, 2013)

Trevilux said:


> I'm considering buying a S15.
> But I worry, does low battery indicator? Does overdischarge protection to "14500"?
> I think they are important data for deciding to purchase.
> Now I have those features in the zebra SC52 in XTAR WK41, SW C15a. For me to use lithium, have some alert it is important.



I don`t believe it has one...and I agree, at this point I find a low batt warning to be a very useful feature.


----------



## mactavish (Jul 18, 2013)

Badbeams3 said:


> I don`t believe it has one...and I agree, at this point I find a low batt warning to be a very useful feature.



Hey "Badbeams":
I looked at the Xtar AA you referenced above (yours being the 123 version), and am very interested in what you think of yours, once you get it. I already have a Fenix PD 22, which takes the 123 battery, so I'm more interested in the AA version, as it also takes supports rechargeable lithiums, love the idea of a "low battery" light, and I have a bunch of tailcap On/Off switch lights, so a side button, like a traditional "old style" flashlight would be nice as well, plus it tailstands, which the PD 22 cannot do, the rubber tail button sticks out. Seems both the S15, and the Xtar are almost identical in price as well. Thanks for the link, never would have seen it otherwise. Let us know what you think when you get your version!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 18, 2013)

mactavish said:


> Hey "Badbeams":
> I looked at the Xtar AA you referenced above (yours being the 123 version), and am very interested in what you think of yours, once you get it. I already have a Fenix PD 22, which takes the 123 battery, so I'm more interested in the AA version, as it also takes supports rechargeable lithiums, love the idea of a "low battery" light, and I have a bunch of tailcap On/Off switch lights, so a side button, like a traditional "old style" flashlight would be nice as well, plus it tailstands, which the PD 22 cannot do, the rubber tail button sticks out. Seems both the S15, and the Xtar are almost identical in price as well. Thanks for the link, never would have seen it otherwise. Let us know what you think when you get your version!



I posted some thoughts on it here...http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?365615-Review-request-Xtar-Sirius-series


----------



## mactavish (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks "badbeams3", read the whole thread, sorry to hear of your switch problem. Since it was "new", that's obviously not a good sign. I'm assuming Olight might have a better track record. Guess I'll stick with my Fenix PD22 for now, though it's a bummer it does NOT support "rechargeable" 123 bats, only primaries, but that's like a lot of Fenix lights.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 19, 2013)

Received my review-sample today. Will be working on a review the upcoming days


----------



## juplin (Jul 19, 2013)

jamjam said:


> I've ordered one with the extender, hopefully the pill are not the same as the S10 and S20, as it is known to have a lower than average heat transfer capability.


The picture of S15's pill was provided by Chinese distributor of Olight.



http://www.shoudian.org/forum.php?mod=redirect&goto=findpost&ptid=347036&pid=8133459
The pill of S15 is similar to that of S10 or S20, and is also pressed into the tube without threads.
The traces of friction on the surface of the pill should be the portions that actually contact with the tube to transfer heat.


----------



## TronPlayer (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks! I'm really looking forward to it 



kj2 said:


> Received my review-sample today. Will be working on a review the upcoming days


----------



## NorthernStar (Jul 20, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Received my review-sample today. Will be working on a review the upcoming days



I will read it! 

The UI on the S15 is great. I hope that Olight will intergrate the very same ui and with the same lockout function that the S15 has into the S10 and S20 at the same time when they upgrade them with XM-L2 diods.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 20, 2013)

I've the S15 now less than 24 hours, and so far, I'm liking it  The moon-light mode is handy at night, and on it's highest mode it's a great light walking at night.
The moon-light mode is low, but not as low as the Thrunite T10. To my eyes it looks like the S15 is twice as bright, as the T10 in moon-mode. 
Hope to finish my review early next week


----------



## agent80 (Jul 20, 2013)

Can the clip be reversed so that the lens is not facing up? Is the switch electronic? Is there a parasitic drain?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 20, 2013)

agent80 said:


> Can the clip be reversed so that the lens is not facing up? Is the switch electronic? Is there a parasitic drain?


The clip can only be mounted at the head. So the head will always be facing up. The switch make a clicking sound, so I would say it a normal switch (I could be wrong).
I've no idea about the drain. I don't have the materials to measure it.

Edit: the switch is electronic. If the light is on and you loosen the tailcap the light goes off (of course  ) but when twisten it back the light stays off. If it was a normal switch, the light would turn on.


----------



## david57strat (Jul 30, 2013)

TronPlayer said:


> Dang, the blue side switch ruined it for me.



I don't really have issues with the Blue-colored switch. If it were Orange, I'd hate that. I'm not a fan of Orange, at all.



firelord777 said:


> I have one coming in the mail soon, I'll have a review for you guys up soon



I'll look forward to reading your review .



Badbeams3 said:


> Wish two things: They had put a low voltage warning light in the switch like the S20...and not sure why it`s output is so low...the S10 puts out over 400 from Selfbuilts test on a lithium rechargeable.



I agree - a low voltage warning light might have been nice. I've got one on my S35 (which I love) - very useful feature, and really nice light - feels solid, and it's super dependable.



firelord777 said:


> I especially like the magnetic thing inside, it's really strong and I can put it on my refrigerator!



I like the idea of the magnet, being removable. Nice feature to have, but maybe not too handy in some instances. Olight showed some foresight, giving us the option of removing the magnet. Nice!


----------



## david57strat (Jul 30, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Received my review-sample today. Will be working on a review the upcoming days



Can't wait to read it!



kj2 said:


> I've the S15 now less than 24 hours, and so far, I'm liking it  The moon-light mode is handy at night, and on it's highest mode it's a great light walking at night.
> The moon-light mode is low, but not as low as the Thrunite T10. To my eyes it looks like the S15 is twice as bright, as the T10 in moon-mode.
> Hope to finish my review early next week



I have a Thrunite T10, as well, and love it, for its size. I never thought I'd have any use for moonlight mode, but in pitch black, it's extremely useful. I'm glad Olight have incorporated moonlight mode into this light.

Tube Extender Question
I'm also happy to read that they are offering the tube extender option; but I'm curious. they mention that run times are based on a 14500 battery, and since you can only use one of those (extenders aren't an option with the 14500 battery...?), does that mean the run times are signicantly shorter, using the extenders, when using AA batteries? What about higher end (2500 mAh) Eneloops? I have plenty of those, but also love the convenience (and the smaller carry size) of the 14500 battery (for higher output) - but that doesn't seem to be an advantage, in this light. 'Hope that makes sense. Okay maybe better asked - which would offer up the best run times - one 14500 battery, or three Eneloops (using two extenders)?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 30, 2013)

david57strat said:


> Can't wait to read it!
> 
> I have a Thrunite T10, as well, and love it, for its size. I never thought I'd have any use for moonlight mode, but in pitch black, it's extremely useful. I'm glad Olight have incorporated moonlight mode into this light.
> 
> ...


My review; http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?366667-Review-Olight-S15-A-good-EDC-Walking-light

I would say that 2 or 3 AA batteries will give more runtime than one 14500. Yes, with a 14500 you have more lumens but think it's smarter to go for the runtime.






As you can see, longer runtime with a AA- and would be even more when using 2 or 3 AA's


----------



## d3debian (Jul 30, 2013)

david57strat said:


> I like the idea of the magnet, being removable. Nice feature to have, but maybe not too handy in some instances.



Is this magnet able to damage the magnetic strip on e.g. a bank card when they are in the same pocket?
And affect a cell-phone?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 30, 2013)

d3debian said:


> Is this magnet able to damage the magnetic strip on e.g. a bank card when they are in the same pocket?
> And affect a cell-phone?



It probably will. To be save, keep them apart from each other. Or remove the magnet.


----------



## david57strat (Jul 30, 2013)

d3debian said:


> Is this magnet able to damage the magnetic strip on e.g. a bank card when they are in the same pocket?
> And affect a cell-phone?



I would recommend strongly against putting any kind of magnet anywhere near a credit card, or magnetic media of any type (cassette tape, computer hard drive, etc.) or recording device, because of the risk of magnetizing the device, rendering it, useless. It may not happen instantly, but could happen over time.

I'm not sure, what effect, if any, a magnet would have on a cell phone, though. It's a good question - would it mess with the phone's GPS capabilities?


----------



## david57strat (Jul 30, 2013)

kj2 said:


> My review; http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?366667-Review-Olight-S15-A-good-EDC-Walking-light
> 
> I would say that 2 or 3 AA batteries will give more runtime than one 14500. Yes, with a 14500 you have more lumens but think it's smarter to go for the runtime.
> 
> As you can see, longer runtime with a AA- and would be even more when using 2 or 3 AA's



I didn't read thoroughly enough to see that there was an actual increased lumen output advantage, based on 14500 usage.

I'm really glad to see that the reduction in output, while using NiMh batteries, isn't that huge, and the advantage of added run time, on a more common battery (while using the extenders) would be a seriously significant one to have, for extended use.

I'd love to get my hands on one of these, but will wait a while, until the price drops a little bit.

Thanks for the info, kj2!


----------



## ChibiM (Jul 31, 2013)

I also have one, and am going to review it soon. 
no light meter or other fancy measuring equipment though... 

my first impression was kind of a mixed feeling.
I didnt like the UI at first, but got used to it... still I would have preferred to change modes in a different way with just tapping instead of press-and-hold.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 31, 2013)

Anyone tried it with 3 AA yet?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 31, 2013)

Badbeams3 said:


> Anyone tried it with 3 AA yet?


If I'd a extra extender, I would. Don't see a separate extender on eBay at the moment. Did found a seller, that ships it with a extra extender so you can run 3* AA.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 31, 2013)

I have one on order with the third extender (from Going Gear, $6 for the extra extension) . Was at Walmart looking at the AA rechargeables. They have 2 types of Ray o vac and 1 type of Duracell...the Duracell being the most expensive at $11 . Duracell claims to have some new/better "core". Don`t know what to pick...


----------



## obik (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm loving mine. I've been looking for a general use light like this for years. Nice and floody, moonlight mode, button at the head, simple UI, runs on AAs, tailstands. Unfortunately that hard blue button is a problem. I turn it on accidentally every time I take it out of my tool pouch or pocket. And I turn it on by accident just in the course of my (none-too-strenuous) business. Changing the position of the clip to shield the button some doesn't seem to help at all.

If Olight made a 1xAA headlamp with the same head and UI, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 2, 2013)

obik said:


> Unfortunately that hard blue button is a problem. I turn it on accidentally every time I take it out of my tool pouch or pocket. And I turn it on by accident just in the course of my (none-too-strenuous) business. Changing the position of the clip to shield the button some doesn't seem to help at all.


You could use the lock-out


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 2, 2013)

obik said:


> I'm loving mine. I've been looking for a general use light like this for years. Nice and floody, moonlight mode, button at the head, simple UI, runs on AAs, tailstands. Unfortunately that hard blue button is a problem. I turn it on accidentally every time I take it out of my tool pouch or pocket. And I turn it on by accident just in the course of my (none-too-strenuous) business. Changing the position of the clip to shield the button some doesn't seem to help at all.
> 
> If Olight made a 1xAA headlamp with the same head and UI, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.



I usually just loosen the tail cap a bit for a total lockout on my lights. I received mine today...along with some surprises/gifts...a coin cell light (bright little sucker), a clip and a red traffic wand from Going Gear....nice

First impressions are...wow...small cute light. I will call bunk on the claimed 7 lumen low mode...I think its over 12 lumen...I`ll call it 13.. And I`m thrilled about that...don`t need a low low mode in addition to moon mode. Think the low will be very usable...

Tint on mine is good, no glaring cat **** green in the low modes, very similar color as my SC600...not a pure white but very acceptable.

Like that it memorizes moon light mode.

Medium level is great...this will likely be the most used level when out of the house...will do a run time test at some point.

Switch feel s great...threading is good...easy to disassemble/reassemble.

It will be interesting to see Selfbuilts review of the light...I`m surprised how bright it is off 1 standard rechargeable. 

The Eagletac 14500 batt fits snug...have to tap the light a little to remove it.

So far I really love this light...know more after dark...


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok, started a* medium mode run time test *at 6:00 pm EST. 3 batteries...Rayovac 2400ma "rechargeable plus".

Test stopped at 9 pm...3 hours. Reason, playtime (it`s dark!). Changed to the 14500. Tried the traffic wand, fits great...in moon mode it has a nice warm glow...lol...feel like a kid. Played with the Xtar coin cell light...squeeze on, again for off...hey, simple...nice surprises.

Test resumed at 1:00 pm Saturday. Light dimmed badly at 3:45. Total of 5 hours 45 minutes. Not sure if thats very good, I was expecting way longer...but I don`t mess with AA`s very much. I`m suspecting the brand new batts might need a cycle or two. Placed in individually, two are very dim and one still works somewhat...so. 

Started a run time test on the Eagletac 750ma 14500 at 4:30. Medium mode. Expecting around 3 hours...

Light shut off at 7:20...2 hours 50 minutes on the 70 lumen setting. No dimming or warning...full brightness then...out. I`m really convinced all Li-ion powered lights need some form of low batt warning. Those with great regulation even more so. This is a brand new 14500, not sure if they require a few cycles to come up to full power.


----------



## obik (Aug 3, 2013)

kj2 said:


> You could use the lock-out



I had completely forgotten about that. Definitely a solution for tool pouch carry. Hopefully a solution for pocket carry too.

Loosening the rear cap is not a solution at all. If I reach for a light, I need it to make light, not sit there in my hand doing nothing until I tighten the tailcap.

I'm really liking this light. It's a well-designed, incredibly useful tool, and the modes are very nicely spaced. I was worried about the mode brightness and spacing (Low too bright, Med too large a jump) but the floodiness of the light makes them very useful.


----------



## obik (Aug 4, 2013)

Well, the lockout is no good for pocket carry. I carried it around for a couple hours and turned it on three times. It's solved the tool pouch problem, though.


----------



## AngryDaddyBird (Aug 4, 2013)

I got mine last week and am liking it! now the s20 is looking good too. Anyone have the new s20 yet?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 4, 2013)

AngryDaddyBird said:


> I got mine last week and am liking it! now the s20 is looking good too. Anyone have the new s20 yet?



I`m really enjoying mine too. Despite the lack of a low warning light, it`s one of those lights that, I find, are just plain fun to play around with...not sure why...but I find myself picking it up all the time. Have it in the two batt configuration right now. I`m especially happy with the low level output...very useable and I imagine it would run for a very long time.


I have an S20 on order from Going Gear. Could be here as soon as Monday...more likely Tuesday.


----------



## agent80 (Aug 5, 2013)

I am thinking about buying this one. But I'm worried about the clicky since they're prone to failure.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 5, 2013)

agent80 said:


> I am thinking about buying this one. But I'm worried about the clicky since they're prone to failure.


Olight has now a 5 year warranty


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 5, 2013)

agent80 said:


> I am thinking about buying this one. But I'm worried about the clicky since they're prone to failure.



The clicky on my old S20 has not exactly failed,but it sometimes makes the light flicker. So far i have not had the light fall and hitting the clicky,but if that happened i wonder if the clicky would survive that impact. If it got subject to an hard impact it would for sure make the light flicker even more.

However on the new upgraded S20-L2,the clicky is redesigned. It´s no longer made of soft rubber,instead it´s made of hard plastic which i think makes it more reliable. A review about this light would tell more about that.


----------



## Bill S. (Aug 5, 2013)

I have one as well and am liking it. Neat that they include the tube extension. The light has a pretty nice beam color.

BTW, the clip can indeed be reversed; it will protrude slightly past the head but can be used that way to carry lens down. Easier to press the tailcap with thumb to clip to pocket than making sure to press or hold just the lens ring with thumb and index finger.

Its reliable moonlight mode is nice for the nightstand. No accidental blindings so far.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Aug 6, 2013)

Just got the light. Pretty nice, but the PWM on low mode kills me. It's really noisy. Light feels like quality. Currently doing a Runtime test on 70 lumens, claimed 4 hours. I'm using a Sanyo Eneloop X, 2500 mAh.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mathiashogevold said:


> Just got the light. Pretty nice, *but the PWM on low mode kills me*. It's really noisy. Light feels like quality. Currently doing a Runtime test on 70 lumens, claimed 4 hours. I'm using a Sanyo Eneloop X, 2500 mAh.



I can not detect any PWM on any mode????


----------



## reppans (Aug 6, 2013)

Candle lamp's review of the light also showed no signs of PWM... (Incl long exposure "sweep" photos).

I got one coming in the mail.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mathiashogevold said:


> Just got the light. Pretty nice, but the PWM on low mode kills me. It's really noisy. Light feels like quality. Currently doing a Runtime test on 70 lumens, claimed 4 hours. I'm using a Sanyo Eneloop X, 2500 mAh.




I`m very interested in the run time, please post your results here.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Aug 6, 2013)

Strange. My S15 is very noisy on Low. Seems like i got a bad example  Running the light on medium mode on 70 lumens With the 2500 mAh battery; About 3,5 hours With reasonable light, after that the light was very very dim (under 1 lumen) but was still going for another hour. I shut it off at 4,5 hours because the light was soooo dim. Just a little glow from the led, not usable. Light ran fine and pretty Bright to 3 hours, when it started dimming. After 3,5 hours it did shine just a few lumens. 4 hours is way overrated, especially using the Eneloop X battery. Do you think a 2000 mAh Eneloop would have been better? I cant understand how Olight ran the light on 70 lumens With a 900 mAh Liion, according to the specs...


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mathiashogevold said:


> Strange. My S15 is very noisy on Low. Seems like i got a bad example  Running the light on medium mode on 70 lumens With the 2500 mAh battery; About 3,5 hours With reasonable light, after that the light was very very dim (under 1 lumen) but was still going for another hour. I shut it off at 4,5 hours because the light was soooo dim. Just a little glow from the led, not usable. Light ran fine and pretty Bright to 3 hours, when it started dimming. After 3,5 hours it did shine just a few lumens. 4 hours is way overrated, especially using the Eneloop X battery. Do you think a 2000 mAh Eneloop would have been better? I cant understand how Olight ran the light on 70 lumens With a 900 mAh Liion, according to the specs...



Maybe a unprotected 14500 that they murdered to make the 4 hour claim.


----------



## sspc (Aug 6, 2013)

Badbeams3 said:


> Maybe a unprotected 14500 that they murdered to make the 4 hour claim.


Still can't see a 14500 getting more runtime than a 2500 nimh in this light.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 6, 2013)

Selfbuilt posted an excellent review of this light here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...AA-3xAA)-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-VIDEO-more!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mathiashogevold said:


> Strange. My S15 is very noisy on Low. Seems like i got a bad example  Running the light on medium mode on 70 lumens With the 2500 mAh battery; About 3,5 hours With reasonable light, after that the light was very very dim (under 1 lumen) but was still going for another hour. I shut it off at 4,5 hours because the light was soooo dim. Just a little glow from the led, not usable. Light ran fine and pretty Bright to 3 hours, when it started dimming. After 3,5 hours it did shine just a few lumens. 4 hours is way overrated, especially using the Eneloop X battery. Do you think a 2000 mAh Eneloop would have been better? I cant understand how Olight ran the light on 70 lumens With a 900 mAh Liion, according to the specs...



You might want to return it...should not be making any sound. I have an S20 on order, thought it would be here today...but no go. According to Olight it has a low voltage warning light built into a new clear switch. Should be nice...


----------



## Trevilux (Aug 7, 2013)

Received today. Beautiful and powerful NiMH, with extender is great.
But one problem, my Nitecore NL167 14500 does not work. My Zebralight 14500 does not work.
Only works with my unprotected 14500. But it has not low battery warning, of course I will not use with unprotected.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 7, 2013)

Trevilux said:


> Received today. Beautiful and powerful NiMH, with extender is great.
> But one problem, my Nitecore NL167 14500 does not work. My Zebralight 14500 does not work.
> Only works with my unprotected 14500. But it has not low battery warning, of course I will not use with unprotected.



Interesting...it works with my Eagletac (a bit tight) and AW 14500, both protected cells. Are yours to fat or to long?


----------



## light-wolff (Aug 7, 2013)

My S15 doeen't work with intl-outdoor protected 14500 (Sanyo cell + PCB): they are a tad to fat.
And it doesn't work with unprotected 14500: flat top won't make contact to the pill because because of polarity protection ring.


----------



## dts71 (Aug 8, 2013)

light-wolff said:


> My S15 doeen't work with intl-outdoor protected 14500 (Sanyo cell + PCB): they are a tad to fat.
> And it doesn't work with unprotected 14500: flat top won't make contact to the pill because because of polarity protection ring.



I'm baffled that they don't test these things before releasing a product.
It seems I have to wait for a revised edition of S15 with increased diameter. :fail:


----------



## Trevilux (Aug 8, 2013)

I have no problem with diameter. They are too long (Nitecore NL147), and I think the zebra is long and flat buton.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 3, 2013)

Neutral White Ti S15 on Olight's website.


----------



## viperxp (Nov 3, 2013)

Mine working with Trustfire 14500 protected (flame) and with Keeppower protected 14500 (sanyo cells) , but only after removing the Keeppower sticker,otherwise I would not be able to get them out once inserted.


----------



## CampingLED (Nov 5, 2013)

I have a Ti version on pre-order. Only 2000 in smooth polished and 1200 will be made in bead blasted. MSRP = $79.95. The output with the NW LEDs will be lower than the normal S15s. I missed out on the S10 Ti version.


----------



## blackFFM (Nov 5, 2013)

CampingLED said:


> I have a Ti version on pre-order. Only 2000 in smooth polished and 1200 will be made in bead blasted. MSRP = $79.95. The output with the NW LEDs will be lower than the normal S15s. I missed out on the S10 Ti version.



How? You can still get the S10 Ti from dealers. 3200 of the s15-Ti is plenty. Everybody who wants one will get one.


----------



## CampingLED (Nov 6, 2013)

blackFFM said:


> How? You can still get the S10 Ti from dealers. 3200 of the s15-Ti is plenty. Everybody who wants one will get one.



Our local importer cannot get the S10 Ti anymore. Only other option is to pay a lot for postage if I do not order locally. e.g. The estimate shipping cost from Cutter in Au is $68 and they do not offer free postage to us if the order exceeds a certain amount.


----------



## Trevilux (Dec 28, 2013)

About S15 Ti Bead Blasted Edition. I have submitted a review in the Spanish forum. It can be used Google Translate.
There are pics and graphics.
http://www.forolinternas.com/viewtopic.php?p=115596#p115596


----------



## LlF (Dec 31, 2013)

ti polished: the clip is a pita to get off. magnet is not strong enough to stay on wall using 2AA. the side click is so much better than a tail click, (for me at least)

and im having a hard time understand its runtime, both 1AA and 2AA


----------



## Trevilux (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi, about S15 titanium ed.

1XAA NiMH and 1XAA Alkaline







2XAA NiMH







Runtimes with 14500 are on the operations manual.


----------



## LlF (Dec 31, 2013)

very clear now, thanks~~:kewlpics:


----------



## LightWalker (Mar 30, 2015)

This is my review of the Olight S15 that I won in the Giveaway thread.


There are several reviews of the S15 already so l'll try not to bore you with too many details but offer my observations.







I like the stainless steel bezel that protects the front of the light alot and the magnet in the tailcap is very handy when you need both hands and have something metal to stick it to. These features are not found on most lights that cost less than $50.


The clip is tight and aids in finding the side clicky which has a good feel to it.
I like the user interface alot, from off you can get to the mode you desire without cycling through the modes if you have that mode memorized or you want to go directly to moonlight or high mode.


The beam is very smooth with a wide hotspot produced by a XML 2 emitter.







I like that you can add a battery extention tube to use two AA batteries, I got one for this light and it fits in this Ripoffs holster well.







I haven't been using any of my other lights much since I got the Olight S15, I like it that much, the UI and the beam are excellent.


----------

